# New SB for new house (live in northern NJ, driveway = 90 feet)



## tdonnelly

hey guys - 1st timer here

tried to do a search and not ask the same question for the 500th time, but could not really find answer after searching for a bit.

my question is: how big a snowblower do i need to get for my new driveway? i live in northern NJ. my new driveway is ~ 90 feet long. fits 2 cars, but by garage area it opens up a bit and def fits more than 2 car there

after a bit of research, looks like i def want a clearing width of at least 28". that right?

here are 2 models i am considering:

Ariens Deluxe 28 in. 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Auto-Turn Steering
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-...ower-with-Auto-Turn-Steering-921046/207118306

Cub Cadet - 28 in. 277 cc Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower with Electric Start and Power Steering
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cub-Cad...Start-and-Power-Steering-2X-528-SWE/205317324

am i on right track? need to go bigger / smaller?

thank u very much for any guidance,
TJ from New JErsey


----------



## jsup

The more I work on these things, the more I am liking Toro. What's the budget? Where in North Jersey? Bergen? Sussex?


----------



## JLawrence08648

I lean towards Simplicity and Toro, Ariens third.

For you I wouldn't go larger than 28", it starts getting bulky. 28" is fine, 26" also. I have a 22", 24", 26", 27", 29", 30", 32". I use them all until they are sold.

I'd go with the largest engine.

You should stop at 1 or 2 dealers instead of Home Depot.


----------



## leonz

Being a 40 plus year Toro owner I would only recommend Toro.

You want and you need power in reserve for any condition and especially for the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER since they love to waste rock salt there just as they do in New York State. 

A Toro 1428 or 1432 will not set you back that much and they have an extensive dealer network so you can obtain service and repairs when needed.

I would rather see you spend good money on a proven performer and the proven anti clog design that Toro has is worth every penny as it prevents a lot of problems.

If money is a major concern for you; the largest Toro snow Master single stage which is a personal pace machine will be well worth looking into as well.


----------



## 132619

from a njite in the ne part of sussex county , toro. reading threads in here about ariens made with the lct engine i;d be gun shy , cub cadet? sorry no way you can get a troy bilt or craftsman and have the same machine at a lower price, just not painted yellow 
than with mtd soon to become part of stanley/b&d , who knows what's in the crystal balls future , https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/12/reu...k-decker-buys-234-mln-stake-in-mtd-tools.html


----------



## Dragonsm

I echo JLawrence08648's comment about the biggest engine possible.

For myself, my driveway isn't near as long as yours but it is a full 3 car wide and then the sidewalks. I have a 24" snowblower, but it's Simplicity's professional/commercial snowblower with an 8hp OHV.

It may take me an extra pass or 2 to get my driveway clean, however it is capable of just as much or more than most of my neighbor's lighter duty 26/28/30" models. The other thing for me, the 24" is a lot easier to get in/out of my garage (3rd stall with the boat in there) than a 28" + would be.

The other advice I'd echo is to take a look at the local dealers around for serviceability. Knock on wood, I haven't had a need to bring my machine in for anything large, however there have been a few small model specific parts that I needed I was easily able to get at the local dealer. However, if I was presented with an issue larger than I can handle, purchasing from a dealer will definitely have preference over a same manufacturer machine purchased from a big box store.

Ariens, Toro, Honda, and Simplicity all make good machines. Those would be the 4 models I'd look at if I was in your shoes as they are the local dealers around my area. Check out the different models, ask some questions, feel them out and go from there. A good machine will give you years of trouble free service (most of the time), the more economical models will give you years of service, but you may also have years of headaches. We have a Ariens ST28 Deluxe (2013 model) snowblower here at our work that I sometimes will go out on my lunch to reset my eyes from looking at #'s all day. I believe the engine is a 254cc motor (though other's may correct me) but I feel that the motor size for the blower itself is to light. I'm also shorter (5'8" on a good day) and the balance of the machine vs the one I have at home I don't like. It works, but I would feel wore out using it at home.....the last snowstorm, I did mine, the neighborhood block sidewalks and 3 other neighbors driveways to help them out and didn't feel one bit exhausted like I was wrestling the machine around....but it's all about what fits me.

Good luck into your purchase.

Steve


----------



## tdonnelly

1st of all.....thank u for the all the feedback. this is great and super helpful for someone who is ignorant when it comes to this topic.

to answer the question, i live in northern NJ. Essex county (Verona)

as far as $ i wanted to spend, i was prepared to spend b/t $900 - $1,200

sae the Toro's that someone recommended. and they look great. but they look like they are > $2k

lastly for me, what do u guys mean by "check out some local dealers"? u mean there is a Toro or Ariens dealer near me? (am googling now)

thank u


----------



## Dragonsm

tdonnelly said:


> 1st of all.....thank u for the all the feedback. this is great and super helpful for someone who is ignorant when it comes to this topic.
> 
> to answer the question, i live in northern NJ. Essex county (Verona)
> 
> as far as $ i wanted to spend, i was prepared to spend b/t $900 - $1,200
> 
> sae the Toro's that someone recommended. and they look great. but they look like they are > $2k
> 
> lastly for me, what do u guys mean by "check out some local dealers"? u mean there is a Toro or Ariens dealer near me? (am googling now)
> 
> thank u


Yes, if you visit the websites of toro, ariens...etc, click on the dealer link to find local dealers in the area to look at. The knowledge of their staff should be a lot better than a big box store in regards to specific machines and they will be a lot more help in finding the right machine. Again, you may pay a few dollars more from a local dealer vs big box store, but in the end.....you will receive better service and have confidence in the set up of the machine.


----------



## Stability

All the name brands have become reliable over the years and they all have their corks too. If you buy a new machine, break it in properly, change the oil religiously, always use fresh fuel and do the proper maintenance, it will last you.

Having said that, where we live we get a lot of different snows, including a fair share of wet heavy snow, also melting from all the salt. The key is to get a machine that will do all types and that would be a machine with a larger cc to bucket size ratio with a 14" auger/impeller. 12" auger/impeller is not going to cut it and **** you off.


----------



## 132619

tdonnelly said:


> 1st of all.....thank u for the all the feedback. this is great and super helpful for someone who is ignorant when it comes to this topic.
> 
> to answer the question, i live in northern NJ. Essex county (Verona)
> 
> as far as $ i wanted to spend, i was prepared to spend b/t $900 - $1,200
> 
> sae the Toro's that someone recommended. and they look great. but they look like they are > $2k
> 
> lastly for me, what do u guys mean by "check out some local dealers"? u mean there is a Toro or Ariens dealer near me? (am googling now)
> 
> thank u


nice area there, lots of toro and ariens dealers around you https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/EditDealer.aspx?ZipCode=07044&Attempt=1 
and many toros in your price range 
https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/ProductSubCategory.aspx?cid=Two-Stage(ToroDealerCategories)


----------



## WVguy

Stability said:


> All the name brands have become reliable over the years and they all have their corks too. If you buy a new machine, break it in properly, change the oil religiously, always use fresh fuel and do the proper maintenance, it will last you.


What he said.

It may well come down to what service dealer is closest to you or has the best reputation. If the nearest Honda dealer is 100 miles away it doesn't make sense to buy a Honda if a reputable Toro or Ariens dealer is a mile away.

And do look at buying from a dealer rather than the big box stores. If there is any price difference at all it will be minor but the difference in service, when it does need service (and they all do eventually) will not be minor.


----------



## jsup

JLawrence08648 said:


> I lean towards Simplicity and Toro, Ariens third.
> 
> For you I wouldn't go larger than 28", it starts getting bulky. 28" is fine, 26" also. I have a 22", 24", 26", 27", 29", 30", 32". I use them all until they are sold.
> 
> I'd go with the largest engine.
> 
> You should stop at 1 or 2 dealers instead of Home Depot.



Good point. I'd rather make an extra pass with a smaller machine. Those big ones can be a bear to handle


----------



## jsup

tdonnelly said:


> 1st of all.....thank u for the all the feedback. this is great and super helpful for someone who is ignorant when it comes to this topic.
> 
> to answer the question, i live in northern NJ. Essex county (Verona)
> 
> as far as $ i wanted to spend, i was prepared to spend b/t $900 - $1,200
> 
> sae the Toro's that someone recommended. and they look great. but they look like they are > $2k
> 
> lastly for me, what do u guys mean by "check out some local dealers"? u mean there is a Toro or Ariens dealer near me? (am googling now)
> 
> thank u



A Toro Powermax is $850 and it's one **** of a machine. Or Simplicity, don't forget Simplicity. 


I had my wedding reception in Vernoa.


----------



## Niraj KP

Welcome TDonnelly, I'm in Somerset County, NJ.. we get mostly freezing rain, sleet heavy snow in the area.. often feel there is a 10 degree colder front in Central NJ area. I have a craftsman I purchased 10 years ago , it was a cheap light version of a 9hp 28 inch.. last all there years but like other said it was pain to maintain, it did not like the heavy snow at all, always bogging down.. it was a 9hp Tecuseh engine 208cc in size.. I have a 150 foot driveway 14 feet wide and end of the drive way 3 cars wide for 6 cars.. even going in half impeller wide into 5 inches of snow.. it would struggle... I would suggest getting a unit with a bigger motor and auger.. I like the honda unit, but the 12 the heavy snow it would clog and does not like ice.. I shopped around and finally visited a local dealer and put a down payment in the Ariens 32 Hydro RapidTrak unit. The local dealer will provide you service help also.. big box stores don't want to see you after the sale.. local shops with have teh parts and quick on service .. I saved about $200 difference from big box store including delivery and assembly. Also check craigslist too.. i saw a guy selling a new 24 inch track version of the Ariens for $800.. only problem with Ariens is the warranty is not transferable.. but for the price of the unit is less than half for a new unit with warranty.. Good luck on what you decide.


----------



## tdonnelly

thanks a lot guys. floored by the support here. this is exactly what i needed -- some knowledge from people who are smarter at this than i am

i think my next step is going to one of these dealers near me (thanks for the lists). i wanna check the Toro's u guys recommended and check with them on size i need

i dont mind dropping $800 - $1,200 for this. i want a good one. i dont wanna struggle when the big snow comes in northern NJ. 

but, i dont wanna overspend and get a size / model that i dont really need. 

consensus seems to be:

- dont buy from Home Depot or Lowes 
- find a local dealer and buy from them. they will be more helpful at purchase time and more importantly, for service after purchase
- brands i heard that are good: Toto, Ariens, Simplicity 

thanks again guys. will continue to be annoying and keep u posted and perhaps ask more questions

- TJ from Verona, NJ


----------



## leonz

As I mentioned to you before please understand that you should plan on buying more power than you think you need.

Your paved/poured driveway is nothing more than a heat sink in winter until the ground freezes to the frost line which does not happen that often anymore and the driveway will stay warm for a very long time and any snow or ice layer will melt during the day and refreeze to an extent each night. 

The more power you have the more efficient your snow removal becomes and the snow blower or snow thrower will barely bark or break a sweat when working and clearing snow for you.

Once that crap starts to melt and compact its going to give you fits as it melts and compacts as it will end up with a mess of snowpack that will weigh 52 pounds per cubic foot and The END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER is going to rule all with any purchase you make as the fools use too much salt melting the snow with 160 degree temperature from the exothermic reaction making the snow in the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER much worse.

It may be more money spent up front on a high quality Toro machine with the anticlog feature but it will be worth every penny BECUASE you will not have to struggle with a single or two stage snow thrower or snow blower that is smaller and struggles with heavy snow pack.

Yes I am partial to Toro products; I have used them since 1965 clearing off the sidewalk in front of my fathers grocery store which was always buried with plowed snow from the city street which always had lots of salt in the snow. 

I would still have all 4 of my snow pups if I had had the first two repaired rather than scrapped per the dealers recommendation as they are beautiful machines that have been in use since 1965 and in my opinion they made huge mistake switching to 4 cycle engines as they are making the machines much heavier than they need to be.

Don't discount the Toro Power max units with the personal pace feature but just remember that a bigger 2 stage machine will save you time and a machine with steering brakes will make it very easy for the spouse to use it as well.


----------



## tdonnelly

thanks leonz. i'm headed to local toro dealer tomo or Sat (when i can break away from work)

found this great comparison on Toro's: https://www.toro.com/en/-/media/Fil...61.1499469758.1546949689-542714012.1546949689

when u say power, assume u mean engine? (e.g. buying a 28" clearing width with 252cc, 265cc or 302cc)

i'm with you. i dont wanna struggle. and am willing to pay more so i dont have to. i just dont wanna drop more than $1,500 if its totally unnecessary

also, u guys think local dealers would wanna give me a few hundi for my existing snowblower? bought it ~ 15 years ago. needs a tune up, but works great. obviously, its smaller than ones i am discussing here

continued thanks!


----------



## 132619

TJ from Verona, NJ

lots of talk about horse power, lots of it very well founded, it's all in how one works the machine is the trick, deep snow?? slow down your ground speed ,adjust to the snow load, don't overload the auger, let the machine work, wider the machine the more to handle, 
good luck with your choice


----------



## leonz

tdonnelly said:


> Thanks leonz,
> 
> I'm headed to local toro dealer tomo or Sat (when i can break away from work)
> 
> found this great comparison on Toro's: https://www.toro.com/en/-/media/Fil...61.1499469758.1546949689-542714012.1546949689
> 
> When u say power, assume u mean engine? (e.g. buying a 28" clearing width with 252cc, 265cc or 302cc)
> 
> i'm with you. i dont wanna struggle. and am willing to pay more so i dont have to. i just dont wanna drop more than $1,500 if its totally unnecessary
> 
> also, u guys think local dealers would wanna give me a few hundi for my existing snowblower? bought it ~ 15 years ago. needs a tune up, but works great. obviously, its smaller than ones i am discussing here
> 
> continued thanks!


============================================================================================================================================


Good Morning tdonnelly,

Since you already suffer from "Snowbloweritus and "Snowblower Collectoritus" and the symptoms are immediately apparent:

The more "Horsepower" you have the more money you have in the "engine powerbank" for the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER. I absolutely HATE, HATE, HATE the power equipment industry changing their collective mentioning of an engines power to CC's GGGGGGGGRRRRRR, HISSSSSSSSS.

It may be better for you to hold on to the old snow mule rather than trying to trade it or sell it as it is 15 years old. 

It will need some work and the dealer will low ball you on a trade as they are not worth much to a retailer that takes trade ins.

If you have the tools and a good work bench and can offer beer bribes and pizza to a friend to help you lift it up on the bench and can handle the repairs go for it as it will be a great back up machine for you. Otherwise you could post it for sale here on the forum or cough, hack, wheeze, the local pennysaver, newspaper classified advertisement, or craigslist. 

Holding on to the current snow mule will requirea bit of investment if you have the time and the room to work on it and do not manage to upset the spousal unit with your working on it "the other woman" beer, television or radio in the garage helps to pass the time as long as the garage has heat(mine is not heated haha). 

SO:

There are a wad of things you should plan on doing to rebuild it if you so choose to. I have described in past posts what one should do to upgrade an older snow mule to bring it back to life/or repair the old age damage.


If you have room to do the work great, if not decide if you want to sell it and make dinner money so you can take the spouse to a fine restaurant with a bouquet roses on the table that you had delivered before hand to appease the spousal unit when you tell her that you spent 4 figures on a 1432 Toro OXE so that you can spend as little time as possible on clearing snow before you go to work as you will spend a long time killing the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feeding the moat monster in your ditch or the neighbors ditch. 

If the spousal units birthday or your wedding anniversary is near her favorite flowers at the dinner table will appease her quite a bit to reduce the rolled eye syndrome//looking down at her cocktail and sputtering when you mention the purchase of a beautiful new snow mule.


----------



## tdonnelly

guys - last note on this one from me

so, i went to a local dealer this past wknd and got a further education. i'm between a Toro 26" or 28". 

yes, the 28" has a bit more power (265cc) and bigger frame. 

but, this will really only come in handy when we get the 10+ inches of snow. and that does not happen often in northern NJ.

my question is this though: the prices of these Toro's is significantly higher than the exact same model Toro's @ home Depot. and i triple checked model #'s, so i am sure.

why wouldnt i buy the machine from Home Depot and get it serviced annually (cuz i am one of those nerds that cant do this **** himself)?

thanks again,
TJ


----------



## Dauntae

If it's the exact same model I would show the dealer the advertised price, If they don't care then I would just get it from home depot and go over the setup yourself to make sure it is all put together correctly. Only downfall is the dealer may put his customers first on the list if any warranty work is needed so you may have to wait but most times there isnt any needed and hopefully it's all good.


----------



## Homesteader

tdonnelly said:


> guys - last note on this one from me
> 
> so, i went to a local dealer this past wknd and got a further education. i'm between a Toro 26" or 28".
> 
> yes, the 28" has a bit more power (265cc) and bigger frame.
> 
> but, this will really only come in handy when we get the 10+ inches of snow. and that does not happen often in northern NJ.
> 
> my question is this though: the prices of these Toro's is significantly higher than the exact same model Toro's @ home Depot. and i triple checked model #'s, so i am sure.
> 
> why wouldnt i buy the machine from Home Depot and get it serviced annually (cuz i am one of those nerds that cant do this **** himself)?
> 
> thanks again,
> TJ


While waiting in the checkout line at Home Depot I’ve personally seen two people who seemed like they never used a snow blower before be tasked with cutting open boxes and assembling machines for an upcoming storm. I cringed watching them struggle to figure out how the control linkage should connected never mind adjusted. 

Dealers generally have mechanics certified work on the machines or someone who does this exclusively. 

Do you go to a primary care physician to treat a heart problem or a cardiologist?


----------



## WVguy

tdonnelly said:


> my question is this though: the prices of these Toro's is significantly higher than the exact same model Toro's @ home Depot. and i triple checked model #'s, so i am sure.
> 
> why wouldnt i buy the machine from Home Depot and get it serviced annually (cuz i am one of those nerds that cant do this **** himself)?


If you can't service it yourself why do you think you can unpack it from the box and set it up yourself? There are almost certainly youtube videos showing how this is done, look at those and if you feel up to it then buy it from Home Depot. But HD will not be able to help you when it needs service, for that you'll be referred to a dealer. Do not be surprised if the dealer puts you to the back of the line when something breaks, he'll probably takes care of those who bought from him first. This is just human nature.

You say the dealer is "significantly" higher than HD. What is "significantly"? If we're talking $50 I'd pay it, it is going to take a mechanic (who has done this 20 times this year) at least 30 minutes to unpack and set it up and that costs the dealer something to pay him. It is going to take you, who has never done it before, at least an hour.

Now, if we're talking a difference of several hundred $$ I'd look over the videos and probably get it from HD and assemble it myself. Or find a different dealer. Do you have a local friend who is good with mechanical stuff who will help? If ask him and buy him a six-pack of his favorite adult beverage.

BTW, the Ariens dealer near here and HD were exactly the same price to the penny. Guess where I bought it?

Depends on your skill set and how confident/capable you are with things mechanical. If you are one of the guys who struggle to replace a light switch, buy it from a dealer, assembling/setting up a snow blower is going to be a challenge you probably won't enjoy.


----------



## Stability

If your completely clueless to basic mechanics and have absolutely no interest, then by it from a dealer.

If you own a socket set, some wrenches and know how to read, then save yourself some money and buy it from a big box store, BUT ONLY IN A CRATE, NEVER PRE-ASSEMBLED BY THOSE KNUCKLE HEADS! Did I mention NEVER? 

IMHO if a person is going to be operating equipment then they should be familiar with that piece of equipment and what better way, then taking her out of the crate, straightening/bolting handle bars, installing shoot and crank, checking oil, checking tension on the cables, putting air in the tires, etc. That way it becomes personal.


----------



## tdonnelly

this is why i post here...to get this kind of feedback.

no, i have no interest in coming back from HD with a big box. then spending a few hours (and thats what it would take me) sitting in my freezing cold garage setting this thing up.

to answer one of the questions. this same machine is $1,200 at my local dealer. $1,049 at HD. this is the 26" which i am sure is fine on my driveway for 90% of the time

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Po...lectric-Start-Gas-Snow-Blower-37799/306237956

for the bigger one, the difference is $350. This same machine is $1,700 at my local dealer. $1,350 at HD. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Po...lectric-Start-Gas-Snow-Blower-38840/306237977

again, i triple checked model #'s. so i know this is apples to apples.

again, thanks so much for the wisdom. for what its worth, it helped a lot

TJ


----------



## Stability

Tell the dealer that your not interested in working on the machine, therefore if he would consider matching the price, you would personally pledge to bring it back to him at the end of every season to be serviced.


----------



## bigredmf

Homesteader said:


> Dealers generally have mechanics certified work on the machines or someone who does this exclusively.
> 
> ?



I’m not so sure about that. After working one summer at a large Honda dealer I set up a number of Honda mowers. I was given a brief description of the process the manual and away I went.

We were setting up mowers and my friend who was a mechanic there for years pull started his machine, it fired right up and woomp the engine seized. He forgot the oil. He let it cool down added oil and wallah it was lined up to be sold. He was rather shocked how easily it started after adding the oil.

It does not take a rocket scientist to set up ope.

Red




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 132619

tj
how far away is the dealer? delivers to your home for free? is the machine set up and prerun? 
please take into consideration the box stores get from corp at bulk numbers , dealers buy 1 maybe 2 of a model at a time, have to sit on their purchase, don't get the break the manufacturer give the bulk buyers. 
so for the extra bucks you get a proper setup. most likely delivery and a education on the machines operation


----------



## kwijibo

What about the middle ground option - ToroDealer.com - if your preferred dealer is participating? Seems to be same price as HD for the two models you mentioned, and it will be set up by a dealer and delivered to you for free.


----------



## kwijibo

Also, regardless of where you buy, until Jan 31, Toro is giving an extra year of warranty if you buy their maintenance kit (engine oil, fuel treatment and spark plug) in the same order/receipt as the blower:

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/promos-res


----------



## tdonnelly

thanks guys. bought it from local dealer this morning. the dealer i bought it from is less than 10 minutes away. he's in Cedar Grove. i live in Verona.

they deliver ($20) and even send a guy out to walk me thru all controls. test run it, etc.

people i have been dealing with have been super nice -- telling me if there is any trouble, just call us, etc. 

again, thank u guys for all the support here. this place is great. got a big time education on SBs

now....lets all hope for a mild winter....;-)


----------



## classiccat

tdonnelly said:


> thanks guys. bought it from local dealer this morning. the dealer i bought it from is less than 10 minutes away. he's in Cedar Grove. i live in Verona.
> 
> they deliver ($20) and even send a guy out to walk me thru all controls. test run it, etc.
> 
> people i have been dealing with have been super nice -- telling me if there is any trouble, just call us, etc.
> 
> again, thank u guys for all the support here. this place is great. got a big time education on SBs
> 
> now....lets all hope for a mild winter....;-)



Congrats on your purchase! You've just guaranteed you and everyone within a 50mile radius won't see another flake this season :grin:


----------



## tdonnelly

so true classiccat....lol


----------



## 132619

best wishes with the machine and purchase from a KNOWN good dealer, they've there for a long long time, which tells a lot today,

classic

he better not guarantee no snow, not with what the reports are saying for the next full week, fri am snow, sat night though sunday snow,thursday next week snow, mother nature it's about time


----------

